# Using AJAX for online t-shirt designer?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm thinking of building an online t-shirt designer for a website I'm working on, and I know most (if not all) of them use Flash to do this. However, I don't know how to program with flash. I do however, know how to build web applications using .NET/C#/AJAX.

So, my question, would using AJAX/JavaScript to build an online t-shirt designer be stupid? It's not going to be the most sophisticated of designers. Something simple just to get started..

Pros, cons?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So, my question, would using AJAX/JavaScript to build an online t-shirt designer be stupid?


Actually, I think something that doesn't require flash would be a unique way to go. 

If you can include most of the functionality without needing flash, then it would be accessible to more users.


----------



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

my only concern was the javascript, which is fickle from one browser to another.. and some people disable it..

but really, flash designers turn me off. i remember the first time i went to spreadshirt.com, i really liked their site and concept, but ended up not buying because i just hate flash...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> my only concern was the javascript, which is fickle from one browser to another.. and some people disable it


That's a good point. But at the same time, there are those that have similar issues with flash (not having the right version, not having it installed, not liking it).

Whichever route you chose, you'll probably lose a certain percentage of "fringe" customers who just won't like the technology for one reason or another. But you'll also gain a lot of customers who just want the functionality.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been attempting for the past 3 weeks to create a simplistic designer for my site. Since I'm new to the t shirt and have a bit of programing knowledge, I can create it to suit my needs to a "tee".. I've realized that flash is good but not necessary. I'm mostly using AJAX and JavaScript. I'm having difficulties in the drag and drop to target in Ajax scripting, but think I can work my way around this using another technique.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

Might want to look at Pikiware as it does not use flash and is really inexpensive in comparison to designing a system yourself unless you have countless hours to recreate the wheel.


----------



## AnalogJunkie (Aug 26, 2008)

There is one major difference between users who will have java problems, and ones who will have flash problems on your site.

Most people having javascript blocked will have done so on their own. For example, I'm using the Firefox add on 'No Script' to prevent malicious scripts from running on my system. A simple message that says 'Please enable javascript' will probably suffice for them if they are interested in using your designer.

On the other hand people with flash problems are most likely that way because they have the wrong version of it installed, and either do not care or are not techie enough to know anything except that your site is "broken". You could *try* offering them a link to the correct flash version, but a lot of them will become amused with something else and leave if it takes too much of their time. 

You could try a design that will not require the *newest* version of the software which many more users are likely to have on their system. But I don't know what your requirements are as I am not a programmer. : )

I am not partial to flash myself, because most sites are overloaded with it, and I feel it should be complimentary.. and not the main attraction..

Tabz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Most people having javascript blocked will have done so on their own. For example, I'm using the Firefox add on 'No Script' to prevent malicious scripts from running on my system. A simple message that says 'Please enable javascript' will probably suffice for them if they are interested in using your designer.
> 
> On the other hand people with flash problems are most likely that way because they have the wrong version of it installed, and either do not care or are not techie enough to know anything except that your site is "broken". You could *try* offering them a link to the correct flash version, but a lot of them will become amused with something else and leave if it takes too much of their time.


Very good point about the person doing it by "choice" (more techie) and the person who may have the wrong version and doesn't care or know how to upgrade (less techie)


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah..flash can be a pain and sometimes slow to load...my frankensteinian (if there is such a word!)script, I have been working on for about a month. Now I am attempting to intergrate it with Mal's e-commerce. Then I'll attempt to tweak it. For my needs it seems like it will work pretty well.


----------



## gooddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I think using JavaScript/Ajax is a great method. I just started working on that for my new business. I would love to collaborate on the effort ad I am a fan of opensource projects. 

With where HTML 5 is going, flash will be old school in no time.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

Fonts are your issue with non-Flash options. Flash can get around browser font restrictions.

For instance, if I want "Zeus" in really cool script font, you can't render that in a browser. You would need to submit it to the server and use a graphics library to draw the text on an image, and then download the image every time a font change is made. Oh, and the server would need to have all desired fonts loaded.

If you know .NET, you might try using Silverlight. you get to use the languages you know, and get most/all the benefits of Flash. The player isn't as widely used, but its getting there.


----------



## gooddog (Dec 16, 2009)

There are certainly certain limitations involved, but for my needs, that isn't really an issue. I'm not looking for something that a user can create something that realistic, I'm just looking for a way for them to convey what they want, and then we put together the comp for them. The truth is, anything that is submitted via internet, flash or otherwise, will still need to be wroked up to fit the screen print medium, so as long as I can make it easy for them to upload some art, place it on a shirt, add text and then add comments to let us know the specifics, it will help us communicate with our clients without having to send sales people out to them or have them come in for an art consult.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I browse with Javascript and Flash disabled (and enable them for specific websites that need it in my browser).

That being said, I'd prefer an AJAX-based method to a Flash-based one, since Flash is proprietary and isn't available on every OS or browser, and it's often slow. And I've encountered lots of Flash that doesn't work, and recently a Flash upgrade rendered it unusable in my main browser (Opera).

Javascript has its browser incompatibility problems too, but it is more universal. If I need to use it, I'll enable it for that site in my browser (a message that says "The T-shirt designer requires Javascript, please enable it" would work for me).

Sometimes I really wish that Java (as opposed to Javascript) fulfilled its promise.


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Q: " So, my question, would using AJAX/JavaScript to build an online T-shirt designer be stupid? "

A: Absolutely, java script is more widely used and installed then all other web technologies.
The trick is to use browser detection in your scripts so they can adjust to quirks in different browsers.

Ajax is usually considered just java script with a component the communits back to the server software 
by means other then just form post.

Q: "my only concern was the java script, which is fickle from one browser to another.. and some people disable it" 

The main problem with most Java script snippets is that they don't have browser detection scripts in them.
These are use to detect the browser and makes changes in the background to over come problems dues to
browser differences. The easy work around is to use a java script library such as jquery, prototype, or ext.

Also the average person does not disable java script, simple because the are not technical, and
do not read the technical web site or information. Those that do disable it usually will if yo place a message there. But
for most java script it should be written to degrade gracefully. That is display stuff in other then java script.

Q: "I think using JavaScript/Ajax is a great method. I just started working on that for my new business. 
I would love to collaborate on the effort ad I am a fan of open source projects."

A: I am a programmer, I still do some work as a graphic artist, here we do primarily sublimation and I do open source software. 
I have been working on a new project for over a year now, it's open source and based on OS Commerce, I
have about a month before I should have a simple T-shirt designer working.

This link show a crude version what the designer will be based on.
Trophies -
This page has at least pieces of Javascript that need added to it before it's done.

Q: "Fonts are your issue with non-Flash options. Flash can get around browser font restrictions."

There are techniques using Ajax where you can display custom fonts for text that don't require
the browser to except a font. Also All font file have a Copy Right and License. Some are setup so you can
display them on the Internet some are not. At the bottom of this page is an example that uses arial-base.ttf font.
unless you have a Linux compuer you won't have that font but you can see it.

Default title

Q: "gooddog's post"

A: That is basically the model I was planning to develop for. I our experience here most of our customers have very little design experience
so most won't need any fancy design tools. I don't think we have ever received any camera ready art from most of our customers.


----------

